# Rooting Your Cuttings



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 19, 2006)

okay...I am about to start taking cuttings from my 2 SK1 mothers..just curious as to how everyone else does it, and your success rate if known.. 

Help me figure out the best way _for me _to root my cuttings..
 I would appreciate any advice . go ahead.shoot me some info.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2006)

*Whats up TURKEYNECK. We use Hicks soil method of cloning and it works great. I would say out of the 50 or so clones we have done 42 of them lived to become beautiful ladies. Here is a link.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you TBG...Hick is a wise man.
Im interested in setting up a small hydro system to root them. Someone told me I could do this with the balls and a bubble box with in baskets..Anybody?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2006)

Here ya go TN. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799


----------

